# Young and Beaut. Golden Ret. In Indy!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I got this from one of my animal lover friends in Indy!!

From: Anne DePrez [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, September 15, 2008 10:22 AM
To: Barbara Meier; Jan Carroll; Linda Todd; Sherry MacBeth; Terri Bruksch; Linda Mulcahy; Paula Strouse; Babbitt, Jean H ; Megan Booth; Johnny DePrez; Laura Henneberry; Joni; Lee Marks; Tanya Beck; John IV DePrez; Cindi Payson
Subject: Fwd: Lizzie

From: Anne DePrez [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, September 15, 2008 10:22 AM
To: Barbara Meier; Jan Carroll; Linda Todd; Sherry MacBeth; Terri Bruksch; Linda Mulcahy; Paula Strouse; Babbitt, Jean H ; Megan Booth; Johnny DePrez; Laura Henneberry; Joni; Lee Marks; Tanya Beck; John IV DePrez; Cindi Payson
Subject: Fwd: Lizzie
?

Attached are photos of Lizzie, an eleven month old golden retriever.? Her former owners kept her on a chain behind the house and she has probably been beaten.? She is very scared of men (suggesting the gender of the person who might have done the beating).? The reason she was kept chained behind the house is because "she chewed everything" according to her owner.? She is such a sweet dog, that the owner of the kennel where she was boarded recently asked to take her . . . the first time she has rescued a boarded dog in 15 years.? 
?

She is a lovely thing.? Once she learns to trust, she will be a wonderful pet.? She is not spayed.? 
?

If you know anyone who knows puppies chew, knows females need to be spayed, knows no dog should be chained outside (least of all a golden) and who would be a good parent to this golden, please, please, please have them contact me.? 
?

Anne N. DePrez
Barnes & Thornburg LLP
11 South Meridian Street
Indianapolis , IN 46204
email: [email protected] 
voice: 317-231-7264
fax: 317-231-7433
cell:? 317-709-0917


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl and I hope she gets her furever home being spoiled and loved


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

She looks just like my Taegan, but not quite so lanky. What a love. Pity she isn't closer. Transport possible?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cam's Mom*

Cam's Mom:

Why don't you email Anne and she can tell you. Lizzie is a doll and I know she wants to find her a LOVING HOME!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beautiful girl! she is about 2 hours from me, I hope she finds the perfect home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cam's Mom*

Cam's Mom:

Why don't you email Anne and she can tell you. Lizzie is a doll and I know she wants to find her a LOVING HOME!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Lizzie is a real beauty!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry I've been away all afternoon...will e-mail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cam's Mom*

Cam's Mom:

Please let us know what Anne says about transport for Lizzie.
She is a beautiful girl and REALLY needs LOVE!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im about 1 hour and 45 minutes away... unfortunatley the last thing I need right now is another dog. Maybe if I quit my job lol, but then they wouldnt have food so... 
BUT I am willing to transport. Im South of Indy by Sullivan/Terre Haute. If we are transporting please PM me and I will help!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I've been vetoed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cam'S Mom*

Cam's Mom:

Did Anne say no to transport or did Hubby say no?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

The latter. WE had kind of unofficially agreed no mor pups younger than Taegan, who's three. I'm disappointed, she is very sweet, and with issues I like to resolve!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Husbands*

Husbands!!

Mine won't let us foster because Ken's afraid we will have THREE dogs then instead of two. 

I say SO WHAT!! KEN won't give it but maybe someday one of animal loving friends will drop off a dog at my doorstep and Then we won't be able to turn it away!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww... Poor Cams Mom! Is this dog in danger?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Its amazing how much she looks like Kerosene!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I've been vetoed.


Any radio signals I can put out there to change the vote? :uhoh: 
I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LovealwaysJami*

LovealwaysJamie:

As far as is Lizzie in danger or not, Anne would know.
Please ask her and let us know too.

Anne N. DePrez
Barnes & Thornburg LLP
11 South Meridian Street
Indianapolis , IN 46204
email: [email protected] 
voice: 317-231-7264
fax: 317-231-7433
cell:? 317-709-0917


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I need to put in a good word for my husband! I did rescue for several years, not as a 501, just me, and his income paid for everything, and most of the dogs had significant medical problems. I had two small donations, both from one of my adopters. So, James is actually a Golden Hero! He's not a natural doggy person, but puts in many hours feeding, walking, fencing, re-sodding, cleaning etc. When I've had 6-15 dogs at once, his help has been invaluable. He will even take dogs to work with him, or work from home if I'm gone and someone needs special care. And he's driven hours to deliver dogs.

It's certainly a shame for Lizzie, and i hope she finds a good home soon.



> Any radio signals I can put out there to change the vote?
> I'm so sorry.


Could you have them sent from intelligent life on another planet..on that he could retire!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Could you have them sent from intelligent life on another planet..on that he could retire!


I can try!  I've heard about some of your trips to rescue dogs.


----------

